# Iceberg Hap Ahli



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

*Picture of Father*



*Picture of Son at 0.75 inch - Taken Feb 3rd, 2013*



*Picture of Son at 2.5-3 inch - Taken Dec 14th, 2013*


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice....looks like the son is going to turn out looking better than the father.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Mykuhl said:


> Nice....looks like the son is going to turn out looking better than the father.


Thanks Mykuhl. I sure hope so.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful fish Des!!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Tbird said:


> Beautiful fish Des!!


Thank you, I appreciate the comment.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Son already looks better than father. Nice work.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Son already looks better than father. Nice work.


The joy of taking photos of fish and looking at them months later to see their development is truly one of the reasons I love this hobby.

Thanks for nice words mistersprinkles


----------

